# Singles in Almonds



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe you should barter with someone that has extra boxes.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes,
The singles are brought in and unloaded.
The supers go on a few days later.
Ernie


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Will they swarm out there if no supers get put on them or will they just plug out? They are going to hit the ground right at the first of the bloom and be put back on a semi at the end of it.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Does anyone have experience with sending singles into almonds at the start of the bloom . .Thanks.


Yes, I have LOADS of experience sending singles into almonds.
All of my kids were still single when I first sent them into almonds.
While they had loads of energy as young singles, it was harder to keep them on task.
Seems like the older married with children folks understand what work is better.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Trevor Mansell said:


> They will have 6-8 frames of bees ,.Thanks.


And what do you suppose will happen to the hives when the FIRST brood round hits.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Heck, sometimes I have doubles swarm at the end of bloom, if it gets up into the 70s during the last of bloom.

The trick is not to look up in the trees above the pallets when moving them out.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I remember Bob H having a pretty good discussion on Bee-L about this with Kirk Jones about sending singles from the South as opposed to sending heavy doubles out of Michigan. Bob said it was being done commonly and he felt there was more profit in it (more hives on truck).I don't remember any more details.. Maybe call Bob Harrison for more details.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> And what do you suppose will happen to the hives when the FIRST brood round hits.


I dont know Keith ,what will happen?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes you can, just make the grower is aware of it. A few years ago we sent a few single and the grower freeked. It was different, all bees are in 2 boxes, right?

If you meet the frame count, its good.

I see thousands of singles in the kermen area each year.

You will have some show up on trees, a good way to get rid of old queens.

One concern is the # of hives on truck and the wieght limits on the return trip home.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we had always sent singles out from texas to cali right before the bloom. all hives were fed close to 1.5 gal of feed before they were sent. all hives had about 7-8 frames of bees with about 2 frames of brood layed also. hives were always released as soon as bloom was over and sent back to texas to be split. never really had any problems with swarming but feed was always a concern. they will either come back full of honey or come back on fumes. just depends on the year i guess so it's always a gamble. we only put 600 singles on a semi so that if they put on any weight in cali they would all fit on the same number of semi loads with out having to make an extra load. this is just how we did it and it may be different for you because your bees are coming out of florida. seems like we can jam alot of bees into one box and have low swarm rates. maybe it has to do with our strain of bees or just dumb luck


----------

